

Old, but good: Complete overhaul of Zelda: A Link to the Past.  - mydpy
https://sites.google.com/site/zeldaparallelworlds/

======
mydpy
Spoiler: The first dungeon is awesome; you have to save princess Zelda before
you get the wooden sword. That means pots are your only weapons!

